# Multiple stops. First destination Walmart.



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Who the frack does that? Seriously, I asked the passenger to request a ride after they do their xmas shopping. I will wait 5 mins for a liquor store, but wait while they go to Walmart? Hell no. I canceled the ride and the passenger went crazy. " I am giving you a one star, you are a fu$$in& chauffeur". Well that got me motivated enough to call her in as a threatening and abusive passenger. 

What the frack is wrong with people.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Who the frack does that? Seriously, I asked the passenger to request a ride after they do their xmas shopping. I will wait 5 mins for a liquor store, but wait while they go to Walmart? Hell no. I canceled the ride and the passenger went crazy. " I am giving you a one star, you are a fu$$in& chauffeur". Well that got me motivated enough to call her in as a threatening and abusive passenger.
> 
> What the frack is wrong with people.


It's the Lyft mentality. Lyft attracts cheap pax by using giveaways to attract new pax. Those cheap pax won't think twice about reporting (falsely) a driver to get a free ride. What Lyft doesn't realize is that the pool of potential drivers is smaller than the pool of potential pax. Add to that the increasingly negative attitude of drivers toward Lyft due to their gaslighting and passive aggressive behavior, the pool of potential drivers shrinks even more.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

If you are getting paid wait time why would care where the pax stops, or am I missing something


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

William Fenton said:


> If you are getting paid wait time why would care where the pax stops, or am I missing something


Not missing anything at allllll.... the wait time is paid in miniscule amounts like 10 cents per minute on my market before they take their cut! In reality it is 7.5 cents post-commission and pre-tax. No profit and all charity write offs for your taxes.

Thank you for your time, that is all.


----------



## LyftinCG (Jul 14, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> If you are getting paid wait time why would care where the pax stops, or am I missing something


Yeah - I have sort of leaned your way on your other posts (I think there are some that are TOO negative here) - but wait time is a biggie - 6.00 an hour (3.60 after commission) is pretty low even for me who is part time and not paying my bills with the money....

Gotta side with the masses on this one.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> If you are getting paid wait time why would care where the pax stops, or am I missing something


18 cents a minute? Are you a driver or the stupid customer that the thread is about?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

William Fenton said:


> If you are getting paid wait time why would care where the pax stops, or am I missing something


When I do this, I want to make the most amount of money possible. You make pennies per minute sitting. You make the most money for per mile, i.e. you're moving. This is why I don't do

*rush hour base rate rides, especially in D.C. itself. Rush hour is a profit killer

*Drive-thru unless they make it worth my while (or it's surging 4.0X or above...then I ask if they want to get some food). If you get a drive-thru request, repeat HPClays question 'what's in it for me?' Cash in hand we stop; no cash they don't eat and I eat the 1*.

*Stops unless it's EXTREMELY quick. Like a 7-11 and there's less than 2 people in the store. I am blunt with people and say 'I make pennies while you're in there' and most of the time they understand. If not then I say 'I can drop you here and you can order someone else when you're done.

Just because Uber and Lyft put the option in there doesn't mean I have to have it used on me.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

My market pays .1875 cents per minute to the driver. It's only 11.25 dollars per hour, but hey if it makes them happy I may get a tip. I'd wait all day, since we do a lot of waiting anyway why not make something.


----------



## LyftinCG (Jul 14, 2017)

Expiditer77 said:


> My market pays .1875 cents per minute to the driver. It's only 11.25 dollars per hour, but hey if it makes them happy I may get a tip. I'd wait all day, since we do a lot of waiting anyway why not make something.


While I also evaluate the potential for tipping into the equation - I have to feel a lot more confident than I "may" get a tip - last night I made a stop for a couple that had never been to an In n Out burger before. But I was 98% confident I would get a good tip out of it - and I did - 13.00 on a 5.00 ride. But I had to sit in that drive through for about 15 minutes all told. Last night I made a convenience store stop for a guy I had in the past and new would tip well - sure enough 20.00 on a 4.00 ride - but those are RARE - most of the time waiting is not worth it. Remember that your 11.25 per hour (which is really good by the way - most markets are less from what I see) is really only 8.50 or so after commissions are taken out.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> If you are getting paid wait time why would care where the pax stops, or am I missing something


Paid 11¢ a minute in this market. I'll wait for 3-5 minutes. I do make exceptions for disabled people. This rider was not disabled and she was going to be in the store for 20-30 minutes at least. Plus her ride was $2.34 from her motel to Walmart. Hell no on waiting.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

There is a particular old drunk dude I'm my town that uses uber several times a day but still can't figure out how to pin a location. Never tips, so last night when he pinned an atm one block from his normal bar I sat, wauted, cancelled and collected my 3.75. Then pulled up in front of said bar, he pinged again, gave him a ride to the next bar for a 3.41 fare to me. Am I shady nah, I like to collect my little bags of money wherever pax leave them.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

New2This said:


> When I do this, I want to make the most amount of money possible. You make pennies per minute sitting. You make the most money for per mile, i.e. you're moving. This is why I don't do
> 
> *rush hour base rate rides, especially in D.C. itself. Rush hour is a profit killer
> 
> ...


Exactly! I was on a 4x ride NYE but it was only 3 miles. His girlfriend asked me to stop at McDonald's. I told here there were a lot of passengers waiting out in to cold (-13 F) for rides and McDonald's is notoriously slow. We drove by McD on the way. I pointed out the 10+ cars in line and said that's why I don't stop at McD.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

What I do is offer them UberEats option. I tell them they can deliver right to their door and they have McDonald’s and many other restaurants. Surprisingly it always works however they give me 1 star I noticed.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

JayAre said:


> Not missing anything at allllll.... the wait time is paid in miniscule amounts like 10 cents per minute on my market before they take their cut! In reality it is 7.5 cents post-commission and pre-tax. No profit and all charity write offs for your taxes.
> 
> Thank you for your time, that is all.


not to mention the ride you miss because you're sitting at walmart for 20 minutes.....


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> If you are getting paid wait time why would care where the pax stops, or am I missing something


OMG. You are _completely_ missing something.

*We are NOT paid for waiting.*

11.25 cents a minute is LESS THAN $7 AN HOUR. That's not "getting paid" that's "getting boned up The ass".

The target goal for a rideshare driver is $25/hour after expenses. Minimum wage in Los Angeles is $12 an hour.

Are you SERIOUSLY okay with $6.75 an hour for waiting? While a passenger is making you wait, you will not be able to give rides to other customers. Passengers that make you wait like this ARE ABUSING THE SYSTEM and they NEED TO BE REPORTED TO SUPPORT FOR ABUSE.

Until lyft/uber start charging pax 50 cents a minute, WE THE DRIVERS must refuse passengers making us wait more than 2 minutes. Multiple stops are for dropping or picking up other passengers.

NOT FOR DOING ERRANDS.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

William Fenton said:


> If you are getting paid wait time why would care where the pax stops, or am I missing something


I will wait at Walmart for a pax to shop if we are 500% prime time.We can run all the errands you want to. Yes I will and am willing to do that. On a base rate or low lyft primetimes, I give 5 minutes and no anchors, everyone gotta take their stuff.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> I will wait at Walmart for a pax to shop if we are 500% prime time.We can run all the errands you want to. Yes I will and am willing to do that. On a base rate or low lyft primetimes, I give 5 minutes and no anchors, everyone gotta take their stuff.


Also depends upon how far the second destination is. Two blocks away, no. Several miles away to a part of town likely to produce another ping quickly, possibly.

Grabbing a case of beer, sure. Buying groceries for the week, nope.

Of course, cash in hand up front is always persuasive.

If there are big surges going on, NO waiting unless your ride will be adding a lot of miles and the wait is short. Even at a 5x surge, you are not making the base mileage rate per minute. Miles add up, so I drop me off and play for the next surge ride.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Also depends upon how far the second destination is. Two blocks away, no. Several miles away to a part of town likely to produce another ping quickly, possibly.
> 
> Grabbing a case of beer, sure. Buying groceries for the week, nope.
> 
> Of course, cash in hand up front is always persuasive.


Even grabbing one item at Wal-Mart is longer than I wait, unless we are talking huge Surge


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> It's the Lyft mentality. Lyft attracts cheap pax by using giveaways to attract new pax. Those cheap pax won't think twice about reporting (falsely) a driver to get a free ride. What Lyft doesn't realize is that the pool of potential drivers is smaller than the pool of potential pax. Add to that the increasingly negative attitude of drivers toward Lyft due to their gaslighting and passive aggressive behavior, the pool of potential drivers shrinks even more.


Lyft really needs to fix this issue. For the issues stated above. The best and easiest way is to start charging pax $2.50 per minute to wait for multiple stops. That will make everyone happy - with nobody to blame.


----------



## uber1969 (Dec 22, 2016)

William Fenton said:


> If you are getting paid wait time why would care where the pax stops, or am I missing something


yea that .12 cents a min is worth it.. are you serious?


----------

